# Bataleon Violenza



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

*Bataleon Violenza + Ride Sigma MVMT (review & pics)*

So, V-Day was this past weekend. After weeks of searching everywhere and doing a ton of research, I found some smoking deals on a 2009 Bataleon Violenza 145 and 2007 Ride Sigma MVMT bindings. I'm kind of jealous, actually. Don't get me wrong, she loved the new gear, but I feel like I'm more stoked on it than her...lol.

Previously she was riding a 4yr old Roxy 147 & Roxy bindings. Being an intermediate rider, going to a 2cm shorter board with a 0.5cm narrower waist made a big difference. Much less effort to initiate turns, even at slower speeds and/or on flatter terrain. The TBT on the Violenza looks a bit less dramatic than on my Riot, although I'm not sure how much of that has to do with the optical illusion created by the difference in width and base color. That said, she definitely noticed an immediate difference in terms of not ever feeling the edges trying to catch.

Coming from the garbo bindings she was using before, the new ones are way more comfortable and responsive, and has the convertible toe strap. Has all the adjustments you'd want, except that you can't rotate the highbacks and the heelcup is fixed. I'd want those adjustments, but for someone of her skill level, I'm not too worried.


Here are a couple stock photos:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are a couple pics from the hill:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

cute board! 

What's her height and weight? I'm thinking of downsizing to a 144 or 143 next season (currently on a 146).


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

She's like 5'3" 115.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Sound like the 147 was too big for her. I ride a 146 and I'm 5'7 and 112. Hmm, gotta think about this some more :laugh:

Happy riding!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> Sound like the 147 was too big for her. I ride a 146 and I'm 5'7 and 112. Hmm, gotta think about this some more :laugh:


Yeah, that one was probably not the right size for her. Honestly, I think the size you're riding is pretty good for you because of your height.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

is that a leash LOL


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Yup. She likes that style because she can use it as a shoulder strap when walking. Tried to get her to switch to the kind that just clips to your laces, but that's the style she prefers, so whatcanyado...haha. I learned long ago you gotta pick your battles...lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Why does she even use one? 

And yeah, I know that is the right size for me, I just want some variety :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

To avoid the hassle of ever not having one when a lifty decides to actually enforce the rule...and it's happened many times. From experience, I know how much it sucks to have either hike back to the car to get it, or wait in line forever and shell out $10 at the rental shop. I keep one in my pocket as often as I can remember.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I keep one on me in my pocket just in case, but I have never been stopped here on the ice coast.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Yup. She likes that style because she can use it as a shoulder strap when walking. Tried to get her to switch to the kind that just clips to your laces, but that's the style she prefers, so whatcanyado...haha. I learned long ago you gotta pick your battles...lol.


LOL, so she took the leash from her old bindings and put it on? I know ride doesn't include that type of leash anymore. I'm gonna dig through my old gear and find one to rock the next time we go boarding together :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You are correct.

Oh, she's also rocking some '09 Salomon Vigil boots. Pretty soft for a beginner, fits her narrow foot well, and has the speedlacing system. Pretty decent boots, although the locking mechanism at the top of the tongue doesn't seem to be that tight. It's a different mechanism than they have on the F-boots.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never had an issue with my salomons coming loose using the speedlacing. I wasn't aware that they were different either


----------

